# Setting a twin stance on Directional Deck (Custom X) ?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Skate with a dewedged front truck and wedged back and see how you like it. That's how it will feel since you will have the sidecut centered closer to your back foot.

It will feel different.


----------



## yojik (Sep 14, 2011)

Xrider said:


> I have 2012 burton custom x 158cm. (Directional, Symmetrical flex)
> 
> It says its directional,but can I set my binding like twin so I can do switch riding better?
> 
> If I do so, would this be any problem on my riding style?


The board is meant to be ridden as a directional. I've experimented with the twin type setup for a few runs (162W 2012 Custom X) and found it to limit the performance substantially when riding regular. It's a weird feeling.

Whatever benefit you get riding switch is negated by the directional properties of both edges.

Good form should be able to overcome the normal setup.


----------



## facewashwash (Dec 8, 2011)

Xrider said:


> I have 2012 burton custom x 158cm. (Directional, Symmetrical flex)
> 
> It says its directional,but can I set my binding like twin so I can do switch riding better?
> 
> If I do so, would this be any problem on my riding style?


Your stance should be positioned and centered over the narrowest part of the snowboard's side cut. The CX is directional, and thus the narrowest part of the board is not positioned exactly over the center of the board's overall length. For this board, you will be offset towards the back- your tip length will be a few inches longer than your tail.

enjoy your board. i love my set-up.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

thing is you can still ride switch fine with a little set back. Its not as good as a twin but will still be fine IMO.

You will get so much more performance with it set up as its supposed to be ridden IMO.


----------



## bcasey (Jan 19, 2011)

Mount your bindings on a directional board by centering yourself on the inserts.
(Use the stock set-back and don't try to make your nose/tail the same length.)
*As for binding angles, ride whatever is comfortable to YOU..* 
Everyone says that having your bindings ducked out with mirrored angles makes riding switch easier.. That's a bunch of bullshit. 
Riding switch is all mental.. I ride with significantly less angle on my back foot and ride switch fine.
Enjoy that board.. I personally love directional boards.


----------



## Xrider (Dec 28, 2011)

thanks guys appreciate for advices


----------

